# WoW mit dx11 will nicht ''starten''



## mired (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo.
undzwar hab ich das probleme das dx11 einfach cniht laufen will bei mir in WoW .
hab dasmit dem config. und in der zielleiste geändert doch es startet immer nur in dx9.
über das addon kann ich ja guggn bzw einstellen mit was für engine ich drinne bin , es steht immer nur dx9 und wenn ich es im spiel mit tweak wow aus auf dx11 stelle,
kommt entweder WoW error oder ich hab nen fps von 3-5... mit dx9 (30 ~) 
Ich spiele natürlich alles auf ultra.

hardware : 3ghz dual core prozessor , 4gb ram , geforce 460 gtx, und w7 64 bit

hoffe einer von euchc kann mir helfen. danke im vorraus


----------



## Tobbse (24. Oktober 2010)

/push


habe das selbe problem bei mir wills auch nicht starten, habe es allerdings nur in der config stehen, weil ich nicht genau wusste was mit "befehlszeile" gemeint war, weil "befehlszeilen" das kann am pc irgendwie ziemlich viel sein^^

Spiele auch so ziemlich alles auf Ultra
-Windows 7 64bit Professional
- ATI Radeon 4870 HD
- 4GB ddr2 Ram


gruß
Evelios


----------



## mired (24. Oktober 2010)

also hast du es auch mit tweak wow nach geguggt und eingestellt ? 

welche graka hastn du ?


----------



## starinvader (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo !

Ich hab das auch mal ausprobiert und hab das laut Artikel von Tomshardeware gemacht: 
http://www.tomshardware.de/WoW-World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-DirectX-11,news-244815.html#comments
Ich hab mich für den Weg mit der Reg Datei entschieden. Leider mußte ich festtellen das bei mir in einigen Zone die Wassereffete nicht dargestellt wurden, darum hab ich den Eintrag wieder rückgängig gemacht.
Ich habe eine Nvidia Graka mit fast aktuellen Treiber.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Oktober 2010)

Tobbse schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> habe das selbe problem bei mir wills auch nicht starten, habe es allerdings nur in der config stehen, weil ich nicht genau wusste was mit "befehlszeile" gemeint war, weil "befehlszeilen" das kann am pc irgendwie ziemlich viel sein^^
> ...



Bei dir liegts dran, dass deine Grafikkarte kein DirectX11 unterstützt. Für den TE hab ich mal /reported fürs Technikforum.


----------



## mired (24. Oktober 2010)

blut und donner hast vllt ne ahnung wieso is bei mir nicht funzt? :8


----------



## lord just (24. Oktober 2010)

also ersteinmal funktioniert es noch nicht mit tweak wow die dx11 api zu aktivieren. wenn man dx11 aktiviert hat, dann steht unter api irgendwas von wegen benutzerdefiniert.

als erstes würde ich dann mal gucken ob der eintrag in der config.wtf denn auch wirklich richtig ist (SET gxApi "d3d11"). groß und kleinschreibung ist glaube ich nicht so wichtig aber die anführungszeichen sind auf jeden fall wichtig. ansonsten kannst du auch versuchen die api ingame per konsolenbefehl umzuschalten. dafür einfach im chat folgendes eingeben

/console set gxApi d3d11

danach einfach ganz normal das spiel beenden (ausloggen reicht nicht) und neustarten und schon müsste die dx11 api aktiv sein.


----------



## Bighorn (24. Oktober 2010)

Schon mal den neuesten Treiber installiert?

Ich habe weder irgendwelche Einstellungen machen müssen noch sonst welche Einträge zufügen. 
Neuer Treiber und gut wars.


----------

